# Fuck Idaho



## Shattered (Feb 11, 2006)

Give Idaho back to Britain..  (This guy's a riot, but don't bother if you're easily offended).

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=idaho_blows


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Give Idaho back to Britain..  (This guy's a riot, but don't bother if you're easily offended).
> 
> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=idaho_blows



Maddox, the guy who is always right.  Check out the new article on how to spot a pedophile.  He hits it right on the head with the spotting of the "pedosmile."


----------



## Nienna (Feb 11, 2006)

"Napoleon Dynamite" was awsome.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> "Napoleon Dynamite" was awsome.



And it's the only thing of interest to ever happen in Idaho.  It's so astronomical in comparison to the rest of their crappy state that the state legislature passed a resolution commending the movie for bringing attention to Idaho.

I mean, even Iowa doesn't suck enough that the state legislature thanked Kevin Costner for "Field of Dreams."


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 11, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> "Napoleon Dynamite" was awsome.



I know a guy who was in that movie. I know a few people from Preston Idaho. Some of the best people I know. 

As for giving it back to the british, im fairly certain the British never had idaho so how can we give it back?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 11, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> I know a guy who was in that movie. I know a few people from Preston Idaho. Some of the best people I know.
> 
> As for giving it back to the british, im fairly certain the British never had idaho so how can we give it back?



Where's your sense of humor?


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> I know a guy who was in that movie. I know a few people from Preston Idaho. Some of the best people I know.
> 
> As for giving it back to the british, im fairly certain the British never had idaho so how can we give it back?



We could give it back to the Shoshoni...or the Spanish.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 11, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Where's your sense of humor?



i left it in my other pair of pants:


----------



## Shattered (Feb 11, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> i left it in my other pair of pants:




I've actually heard that line used before.  

  I know you HAVE one.  I've seen it.  Go don it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 11, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've actually heard that line used before.
> 
> I know you HAVE one.  I've seen it.  Go don it.



Well sorry I just tend to keep alot of things in my pants. especially when there are ladies present.    :halo:


----------



## Shattered (Feb 11, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Well sorry I just tend to keep alot of things in my pants. especially when there are ladies present.    :halo:


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 11, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Well sorry I just tend to keep alot of things in my pants. especially when there are ladies present.    :halo:



And we all thank you for that.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 11, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> And we all thank you for that.



yeah i know. i dont want to kill anyone after all... With my sense of humor of course

:halo:


----------



## KarlMarx (Feb 11, 2006)

Back in January of 1983, I spent 3 weeks in Moutain Home, Idaho. I was a junior programmer, and I was sent out to fix a problem with a flight simulator at Mountain Home Air Force base. The company I worked for could have saved themselves the expense of the trip because the problem was due to hardware instead of software.

I have to agree with the website. Idaho doesn't offer much, although it is a pretty state, landscape wise. I have to say, those three weeks were the most boring three weeks of my life.

I was glad to be able to finally leave and get back to civilization (well, relatively speaking, if you consider Upstate New York to be a populous area of the country).

Mountain Home AFB website ..... http://www.mountainhome.af.mil/

City (?) of Mountain Home website ... http://www.ci.mountain-home.id.us/

BTW... because it was so remote, my fellow workers and I used to refer to it as  .... "Mountain Goat, Idaho --- where men are men and sheep are nervous"

BTW... the town is so small, the local library had to close whenever someone checked out their book.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 12, 2006)

Never been to Idaho, but I like scenery.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Feb 13, 2006)

There are some beautiful parts of Idaho.  We drove through this summer.  Twin Falls, while smelling distinctly like cow urine, had some beautiful waterfalls.  The southeast part of the state borders on Yellowstone Nat'l Park.  And the very thin northern part of the state is mountainous and forested. Ceour d'Alene (sp?) and the surrounding area is very beautiful.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 13, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> There are some beautiful parts of Idaho.  We drove through this summer.  Twin Falls, while smelling distinctly like cow urine, had some beautiful waterfalls.  The southeast part of the state borders on Yellowstone Nat'l Park.  And the very thin northern part of the state is mountainous and forested. Ceour d'Alene (sp?) and the surrounding area is very beautiful.



I've seen the most beautiful part of Idaho before, unfortunately she decided to marry another guy.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 13, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> I've seen the most beautiful part of Idaho before, unfortunately she decided to marry another guy.


Aaaaawwwww! That was so sweet!


----------



## Nienna (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's something interesting in Idaho...

http://www.family.org/cforum/fnif/statenews/a0039517.cfm


----------



## KarlMarx (Feb 14, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Here's something interesting in Idaho...
> 
> http://www.family.org/cforum/fnif/statenews/a0039517.cfm


And who says nuts don't grow in Idaho?


----------

